# Laichausschlag oder Pünktchenkrankheit?



## ra_ll_ik (5. Apr. 2007)

Hallo
ich konnte heute bei einem meiner Goldfische hinter den Kiemendeckel weisse Pünktchen entdecken.
Gestern abend in der Dämmerung war er/sie sehr aufgeregt und verfolgte alles was da sonst noch so rumschwimmt.
Ich habe mal was von Laichaussschlag gelesen. Kann es sich darum handeln?
Oder kann es sich auch eine Pünktchenkrankheit wie sie im Aquarium vorkommt handeln?
Sollte ich den __ Goldfisch einzeln halten oder erstmal abwarten. 
Die Wassertemperatur lag heute nachmittag bei 14 Grad.


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Laichausschlag oder Pünktchenkrankheit?*

Hallo Ralf,

lass die mal in Ruhe weiter "pimpern". 
Tippe auf Laichausschlag!

Ich lauere ja jeden Tag darauf, dass sie in den Flachzonen loslegen... dann bekomm ich sie wenigstens raus.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Laichausschlag oder Pünktchenkrankheit?*

Na dann werde ich mal die Hand dazwischen halten damit da nichts passiert.
Goldfischnachwuchs muß nicht sein.....aber wenn´s passiert geht´s halt ans abfischen.


----------

